# Help Changing Doepfer LMK4+ Settings



## kepler (Dec 7, 2016)

Just bought the LMK4+, and dig it so far. Weight feels good, pretty basic to set up and assign MIDI functions to, and just looks nice. But I had a few questions that the manual didn't answer. I e-mailed Doepfer, but they have yet to respond...so here I am asking you guys, hoping someone has some answers for me.

1. How do you change the brightness of the LC Monitor? The manual says that there should be holes next to the screen that you can fit a screw driver in to change this, but I'm at a loss here. I'm seeing no holes, and when I unscrewed one of the screws near the screen, thinking maybe they hid it, all I received was a dropped washer and bolt from the screw. Ideas? Am I blind?

2. How do you change the velocity settings of JUST the black keys? I understand how to change the velocity curves for the whole keyboard, but again, I'm at a loss as to how to change only the black keys. Their website specifically states that you should be able to change this setting, but I can't find it.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## kepler (Dec 11, 2016)

Ok...no responses. But I figured out the second part of my questions on my own. So I'll share that with you guys. 

Hit the LMK4+'s "Param Name" button. Then select the Bank "3" button. Welcome to the black key velocity settings.

Hope this helps any of you out there that were having problems with this. Now to figure out how to dim that damned LC Monitor! (Found out they removed the two little holes used for adjusting this on the newer models...where'd they move them to?!)


----------



## kepler (Dec 12, 2016)

Aaaaaand just got an e-mail from Doepfer confirming my suspicions that there is no way to dim the LC Monitor on the new versions of the LMK4+. Oh well. 

Hope this thread helps someone out there.


----------



## remark39 (Mar 24, 2019)

In case anyone is interested....I'm not sure if the LMK2+ has this same black key velocity "scaling" options as the LMK4+ I could only get mine to use a black key velocity limiter (not very useful IMHO). I actually found a great solution to really tweak the feel of my Doepfer to exactly how I want. I'm using a program called 'Bome Midi Translator Pro.' It basically goes between your keyboard and your DAW and can create complex midi transformations. In case anyone is interested, here's the code that I came up with to tweak the black key and white key velocity to exactly how I like...(FYI, I know this code is probably not the most elegant, but it works!)

(incoming note variable set to = pp, incoming velocity variable set to = vv, "Swallow Midi" checked)


rr=pp%12
if rr==0 then Goto "White Keys"
if rr==1 then Goto "Black Keys"
if rr==2 then Goto "White Keys"
if rr==3 then Goto "Black Keys"
if rr==4 then Goto "White Keys"
if rr==5 then Goto "White Keys"
if rr==6 then Goto "Black Keys"
if rr==7 then Goto "White Keys"
if rr==8 then Goto "Black Keys"
if rr==9 then Goto "White Keys"
if rr==10 then Goto "Black Keys"
if rr==11 then Goto "White Keys"



Label "Black Keys"

if vv==127 then Goto "B127"
if vv==126 then Goto "B126"
if vv==125 then Goto "B125"
if vv==124 then Goto "B124"
if vv>=121 then Goto "B121-123"
if vv>=118 then Goto "B118-120"
if vv>=114 then Goto "B114-117"
if vv>=110 then Goto "B110-113"
if vv>=105 then Goto "B105-109"
if vv>=100 then Goto "B100-104"

vv=vv-22

if vv<0 then vv=1
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action


Label "B127"
vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B126"
vv=vv-2
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B125"
vv=vv-4
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action


Label "B124"
vv=vv-5
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B121-123"
vv=vv-13
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B118-120"
vv=vv-20
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B114-117"
vv=vv-21
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B110-113"
vv=vv-22
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B105-109"
vv=vv-22
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "B100-104"
vv=vv-22
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action



Label "White Keys"

if vv==127 then Goto "W127"
if vv==127 then Goto "W126"
if vv==127 then Goto "W125"
if vv==126 then Goto "W123"
if vv==125 then Goto "W122"
if vv==124 then Goto "W121"
if vv>=121 then Goto "W120"


if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action


Label "W127"
vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "W126"
vv=vv+4
if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "W125"
vv=vv+3
if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "W124"
vv=vv+3
if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "W123"
vv=vv+2
if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "W122"
vv=vv+2
if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "W121"
vv=vv+1
if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action

Label "W120"
vv=vv+1
if vv>127 then vv=127
exit rules, execute Outgoing Action


----------



## JohnG (Mar 24, 2019)

kepler said:


> I figured out the second part of my questions on my own



It's not my favourite manual, but the keyboard has been good.


----------



## glasswing (Mar 20, 2022)

I doubt anyone's looking at this, but I have a Doepfer Mk4 and I have to say, the manual might have been written by James Joyce. I have everything working but can't set velocity. I go to Split - the only place I see to change velocity - and it creates a new zone which give me duplicate notes. Help!


----------

